# Ehiem 2217 help.



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

So I bought my first canister filter. I'm setting it up now and i got these double shutoff valves with it but i don't see how i'm supposed to attach them? They fit into the tube but they won't attach to anything else... ? How do i use these things? Cut the tube?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sounds like yes, you're supposed to cut off at the length you'd like to have the double cut off valves placed. I usually place the cut off valves close to the canister, so that I could take out canister for maintenance, but don't make it too short.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

yea i wondered this too when i first set up my 2213. You have to cut 4 lengths of hose. Keep the shut offs close to the filter but not too close like said above. I made mine too short and has to redo it due to leaking.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks guys!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Breeze, here's my 2217....cut approx 1' - 1.5' of hose off each line for the first adapter, then attach the rest of the hose to the other adapter. Voila, you are ready to filter.

P.s. Don't really wrench down on the fittings, thy are plastic and snap easily...I learned first hand!


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks alot guys! This was alot of help! 

What about the spray bar... any suggestions on the best position and location?

Currently i have the intake to the filter in the back corner of the tank on the left side and the spray bar is on the back right side of the tank slightly angled down to try and create a flow and stir up whatevers on the bottom and float it over to the left side of the tank... Is this how you have yours setup?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I find that the best thing to do with the intake and outtake is to have them as far from each other as possible (as you have). I just have them reversed though (intake on the right, and the output on the left) 

How you angle it depends on what you want to do. If you want to create a lot of surface agitation (i.e. let's say CO2 isn't an issue), then you can have the spray bar above the surface of the water (I find it gets too noisy). Otherwise, I just leave it just below the surface of the water; there's enough surface agitation, and not too much CO2 is loss.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I prefer to run it parallel to the surface of the water (but underneath it). I've tried hooking it up perpendicular, but found my fishies never really liked the low current.

I wouldn't worry about trying to set it up so your spray bar directs crap towards your input - it will never really work. The filters main purpose is to provide biological filtration anyway. 

I'd suggest on a 90g that you setup another 2217 or 2215 as well. The one really isn't enough in my opinion. Not to mention you will more than likely get some serious dead spots in such a large tank, especially if it is going to be planted.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

As chris suggested, get another of either a 2215 or 2217 for your tank. I run 2 2217s on a 75 - but it's fairly heavily stocked.

As for your spraybar, you can also go without one - on my 20, I just leave it off and it produces a lot of water movement, but the flow is more gentle.
On the 75, one of them points into the water (above the water line) and the other points up (below the water line).


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree with ameekplec...it does do a good job but I find that my plants (tho artificial) are never really clear of debris. I do plan on a 2nd one for my 90g.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Chris S said:


> I prefer to run it parallel to the surface of the water (but underneath it). I've tried hooking it up perpendicular, but found my fishies never really liked the low current.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about trying to set it up so your spray bar directs crap towards your input - it will never really work. The filters main purpose is to provide biological filtration anyway.
> 
> I'd suggest on a 90g that you setup another 2217 or 2215 as well. The one really isn't enough in my opinion. Not to mention you will more than likely get some serious dead spots in such a large tank, especially if it is going to be planted.


Oops! sorry Chris, I credited Ameekplec for your suggestion


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

so i don't have a test for oxygen levels in the water. But I have noticed that if i put the spraybar under the water for too long that the air starts to smell almost chemically. I beleive it is from the lack of oxygen in the water because when i put the spray bar with just a few of the holes above the water spraying down on the water for a while the smell recedes and in fact after a while completely goes away. I have never had this water smelling issue with my HOB filters.... but at the same time i never used SMS as substrate either so...

Is this reasonable logic or is something else going on here?


----------

